# Garmin Edge 800 cadence sensor setup



## lanternerouge (3 Sep 2011)

Hi all

Anyone know what I'm doing wrong installing my Garmin Edge 800 cadence sensor? Initially I had it set up so the red and green lights were coming on nicely. Took it outside for a spin and it detected movement. Then I had to stop to fiddle with a light. After that, no more lights flashing on the cadence sensor and it wouldn't detect movement on the unit. Took it inside to fettle but can't get the sensor lights flashing again. Any ideas???

Thanks

LR


----------



## Will1985 (3 Sep 2011)

You said "it detected movement" - was this the Garmin or the cadence sensor?

Assuming it's a new unit with a fresh battery (ie not a dead battery issue), the lights only show for a few minutes. If you press the little button again and turn the pedals you should see it flashing again. It would also be worth going into the setup menu and re-pairing the Edge with the GSC-10.


----------



## lanternerouge (3 Sep 2011)

Will1985 said:


> You said "it detected movement" - was this the Garmin or the cadence sensor?
> 
> Assuming it's a new unit with a fresh battery (ie not a dead battery issue), the lights only show for a few minutes. If you press the little button again and turn the pedals you should see it flashing again. It would also be worth going into the setup menu and re-pairing the Edge with the GSC-10.



Thanks! I meant the Garmin detected movement. Which little button am I pressing again?


----------



## Edge705 (3 Sep 2011)

the one on the sensor itself the clear see through tiny button this will omit a red or green light enabling you to align both the cadence magnet attached to your crank arm (red light) and the wheel magnet attached to your wheel (green light) Although you dont need a wheel magnet as the unit will calculate your speed cased on your gps position


----------



## lanternerouge (3 Sep 2011)

Great stuff guys, grazie mille... will try again tomorrow!


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Sep 2011)

Edge705 said:


> the one on the sensor itself the clear see through tiny button this will omit a red or green light enabling you to align both the cadence magnet attached to your crank arm (red light) and the wheel magnet attached to your wheel (green light) Although you dont need a wheel magnet as the unit will calculate your speed cased on your gps position



This is a nice feature, I can use the cadence sensor on the boom of the trike and tuck the wheel sensor away. First practical answer for a recumbent trike and a lot easier than trying to splice long cables.


----------



## PK99 (3 Sep 2011)

Edge705 said:


> Although you dont need a wheel magnet as the unit will calculate your speed cased on your gps position





that has puzzled me for a while. the lbs set mine up with both sensors (drank and spoke) but a spoke sensor seems completly redundant as the gps measures speed - or am i missing something?


----------



## Edge705 (3 Sep 2011)

PK99 said:


> that has puzzled me for a while. the lbs set mine up with both sensors (drank and spoke) but a spoke sensor seems completly redundant as the gps measures speed - or am i missing something?



Your garmin can be set to measure speed and distance from either the speed sensor or gps if the unit is paired with the sensor then it will take speed and distance measurements based on wheel revolutions if its not paired it will automaticaly record speed and distance using GPS


----------



## Alien8 (4 Sep 2011)

PK99 said:


> that has puzzled me for a while. the lbs set mine up with both sensors (drank and spoke) but a spoke sensor seems completly redundant as the gps measures speed - or am i missing something?



In general it will depend upon receiver software.

Inputs from additional sensors can shorten signal acquisition/re-acquisition times and can also be used to aid the position/velocity solution.

But yes, fundamentally GPS does give you velocity (this isn't done by differencing positions but is determined instantaneously from the measured Doppler shift on the received signals).


----------



## Will1985 (4 Sep 2011)

There are times when the GPS signal will be weak or drop out such as going through very dense woodland or tunnels. Very bad weather also seems to influence the accuracy of the signal.


----------



## lanternerouge (4 Sep 2011)

Got it working now!  Thanks to the help on here. HR reading aren't right though - went for a pootle and it has me at 200BPM! Any ideas guys?


----------



## Herzog (5 Sep 2011)

lanternerouge said:


> Got it working now!  Thanks to the help on here. HR reading aren't right though - went for a pootle and it has me at 200BPM! Any ideas guys?




First thing to check is that you have the latest software version on the unit.


----------

